# I can't figer it out, need help



## STRAIGHT UP (Jun 3, 2011)

Thought it was a Rollfast but don't know... Anyone.. (Sorry about the pictures)


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like a Columbia built bike to me, Chain ring sure looks it


----------



## bachdaddy (Jun 4, 2011)

the decal on the down stem def has a columbia decal on it just worn down
its supossed to look like this----->http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...935247&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 6, 2011)

The Snyder/Rollfast and Westfield/Columbia frames from the late 50s-early 70s look very similar. The chain ring and guard suggest this one is a late 60s-early 70s. Mr Columbia's site has a serial # database you can look yours up on.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 6, 2011)

Your bike sure looks like it might have been this bike http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-50S-60S-CO...ultDomain_0&hash=item19c5dce928#ht_720wt_1139


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 19, 2011)

Still cant tell , 
                       It's probly one of those rare as all hell, Stelber bicycles, seems I heard ya could tell it was a Stelber if'n the forks are bent back.

                                                                                 Doc


----------

